# Why Does Everyone Bodybuild?



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

Just as the title suggests.

Obviously being a bodybuilder myself im not asking this question implying bodybuilding is pointless, far from it. (I fu**ing hate when my mates who don't train ask me why i bother) Me and my mate Nick (Nick 500) from the site were talking about this when we were training the other day. Made me stop and think why do I actually bodybuild. Couldnt think of any other reasons other than we must all be insecure and want to improve self confidence, and enjoying training.

Thought it would be really interesting to see what everyones reasons for training are seen as we all place so much emphasis on bodybuilding and base a hell of a lot of our lives and time around it seems like for all the effort we all put in we should have a pretty good reason hey? Will be interesting to see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

i enjoy it and enjoy the end product and satifaction of the gains you get. i also think its quite a social thing to d oi no quite alot of people now in my gym so makeing new mates its kwl. Also not to mention no 1 wonts to hve a fight wiv me now when they see me wiv a t-shirt on cant think y LOL :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

I started to rebuild muscle that I had lost but continued it to where I am today. It has helped me with my state of mind, I used to be a real stress head and lose my temper too quick. Bodybuilding has given me a release for this.

I also enjoy the "pain" of reaching muscle failure.

Alot of our lives are based around it but this is not unusual. Many people base their lives around their own lifestyles such as drinking, sports, clubbing. Its just our choice is bodybuilding.

J


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

its cool to have big muscles, simple as that. oh and attracting girls despite them saying they dont like muscular guys, pish!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Yeah, I Have to agree with GYMWEAR, I think muscular bodys look good

Also becasue I'm a skinny twig and dont like it! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

yeah jack I wonder, and zx wasn't implying its a bad thing that we spend so much time bodybuilding its a hell of alot more constructive than most other s**t we could be doin, plus alot more rewarding things that take time and effort always give u more satisfaction. Stick at it Benji u wont stay that way for much longer mate. So were all just a bunch of vain mutha f**kers great isnt it. On that note wil b posting pics in a few days so just keep my fragile ego in mind with responses lol. Cheers guys


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

yeah I definitely work out for the results it brings and the self confidence it builds. Training is also something I do for me. It's nice that people notice and all, but it's me that I see in the mirror every morning and it's me that I want to see BIGGER in that mirror every morning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

i do it for the chicks :mrgreen:

and also because i take pride in how i look, i could never be out of shape i'd feel so s**t about myself - so its a confidence thing too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah feel like s**t when i miss even 1 gym session until ive finished my next 1, like a ****in curse do u ever think wat age ure gonna stop, dnt think I can see myself stoppin til im like 40 atleast 20 now so ****in long way to go


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

yeah i do it beacuse i like being one of the biggest in the gym,and nobody f**ks with ya,also being very strong :mrgreen:

also women stare alot 

i reckon i,ll stop at about 35(if i live that long) then do just cardio and stuff to keep fit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Women do stare alot, they are just as bad as us blokes :lol: .

Funny how much more attention a bloke gets if he works out, but I'm not complaining  .


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I do think women tend to prefer the mens health type models to mr olypia's though - Think they just get scared!!! :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

yeah i agree, any women you show pics of them guys, say err thats gross,

i think its the veins they done really like,


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Yeah its the veins but most women I have spoken too hate the lats on bodybuilders. They like a guy with pecs, arms and delts but lats are a no-no.

J


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

id agree most woman are put off by vascularity, but love a nice lean muscular physique its the most obvious difference between the sexes (well that and the absence of breasts etc). my ex thought vascularity was the sexiest thing on a guy mind you but she is the only woman ive met that said that.

imo woman are no different to men when it comes to physical attraction, men go nuts over a nice lean shapely girl, women do the same over muscles on guys. the same women (usually fat) that say they dont like muscular physiques on guys when asked are the same ones that will ooh and aah over guys in mens health mags when their boyfriends not looking! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

It's a great feeling after accomplishing a good workout and a great hobby more or less that can make amazing differences to your life ie. health, confidence, self esteem etc. It's a shame it's not an 'acceptable' pass time in British culture yet.

Whilst i never want to be as big as jay cutler, i still like having a half decent physique particularly as i was porky and lazy as a kid. Keeping definition is one of my main goals and i'd much rather lift weights than do cardio to achieve this!


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

I always find it terribly amusing when guys say things like "I don't want to look like Mr. Olympia, I just want the Men's Health cover-guy look." Yeah...you better not lift too heavy because you may turn into Dorian Yates overnight. :roll: Have you ever taken a close look at a male fitness model? News flash...they have A LOT of muscle. I'm sure they train damn hard (plus have great genetics).

As far as what women like...who the f*ck cares. Women go for one thing, CONFIDENCE! I think that is where bodybuilding helps with women. It helps build your confidence and women pick-up on that. Confidence is very attractive. I'm sure we've all dated drop-dead gorgeous women who need constant re-assurance about their sex appeal. It gets real old, real quick. Women that "have it", and know they "have it", without being conceited or insecure attention whores are truly awesome.

Myself, I train because it is my livelihood and I love it. I love the challenge. I stopped training for chicks a long time ago. Guys who only lift for women are not really bodybuilders, just insecure boys grasping for compensation.

It's all about personal challenge and the satisfaction of accomplishment, which ultimately spills over into other areas of your life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

I agree with you about the confidence aspect. I am sure that I get alot more attention as I am more confident and this probably shows without me noticing it. For me I started for a medical reason but I have carried on with it becasuse I too have a real passion for it. You say that you stopped training for chicks a long time ago so at one point you probably had this in mind. There are probably a few guys on the site who are at this point in their training where they are enjoying the attention from women. They will probably grow out of it.

You usually find the guys who train for women just work on arms and shoulders, the real bodybuilders are the ones who train their legs and back just as hard as every other muscle group.

I was talking to a girl I know the other day about bodybuilders and she doesn't like it and it does nothing for her, however its funny that she flirts with me :wink: . As you say GT, its all about confidence as ugly/fat guys still get laid :shock: if they are confident enough.

J


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

rx9rjas,

Great points...I think that women would also be attracted to you because you are a success story. When you accomplish things and achieve goals it brings a certain respect from others, especially potential girlfriends. It's funny...I remember when I was younger and I would be hanging out with my friends we often would be talking about girls we liked/wanted to date. If a friend of mine would say he liked so-and-so I would say, "Why don't you ask her out". Oftentimes the answer would be, "Naw, she's out of my league". I never understood that attitude. No woman - and I mean no woman - is "out of my league". Sure, some may not be interested in me but that is simply a matter of taste (or should I say, lack of taste :wink: ).


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, I've never understood that attitude either. I never go places, see girls and think that. Not through arrogance, just I dont see that how one girl is different to another just because of her looks. And that she would connsider me or anyone out of her league because of their looks.

If you don't ask you dont get. :wink:

It all comes back to the confidence thing.

J


----------



## Wallace1466867922 (Nov 9, 2004)

its a confidence thing for sure i have progressed at work thanks to bodybuiling improving my confidence, people treat you different when you are swollen, ive been made supervisor because people dont argue with me. 100 a week rise and now im supervisor the office girls come to me all day i had my first blow job in the toilets just the other day at work !! i love bodybuilding


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

yeah seen as im only 20 do reckon a substantial part of my motivation is what women think. Wel at the moment 1 particular girl. Do find much more motivation when potential new missus is on the cards especially seen as shes fu**ing amazing (hope Nick 500 will vouch 4 me here). But like i said im 20 and do have a real passion for bodybuilding aside from just wanting to impress women.

Theres a guy in my gym at the moment (back home for christmas s**t gym not impressed) like that first day i ever saw him where shorts the other day has the littlest legs but fu**ing massive biceps ah wel gud luck to him i guess.


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

I have seen a lot of guys get real soft once they got married, moved-in with their girlfriends, or have entered into a serious relationship. They work hard at attracting women, then let themselves slide once they have them. That's just sad.

I have made quite a bit of progress since getting married. Back when we had just started dating, she (my future wife) used to give me quite a few compliments about my physique. I told her early on that while I do appreciate her encouragement, I am self-motivated, not driven by a desire to turn heads. In fact, the bigger/more cut I got, the less often I wore tank-tops at the gym. It's kind of like guys who drive $50,000 sports cars and feel the need to drive fast everywhere they go. They pull up in front of the restaurant/pub/club in order to show-off their car. Meanwhile, the guy with the $170,000 car will drive the speed limit (except when he really wants to let it rip on an open stretch of road). He will leave his car safe at home and walk, or take a cab, when going out on the town. He knows what he's got, no need to show-off or discourage others. In fact, he may even take the time to make a positive comment about the $50,000 car. No need for insecurity or bragging about his own vehicle...he displays total confidence. Also, that sort of behaviour discourages "gold-diggers". If a woman went for him because of his $170,00 car, then he might lose her to a guy with a $210,00 car. Same with bodybuilding. If a girl goes for you based on your physique, then she may dump you if a guy comes along that makes you look small/soft.

Bodybuilding=confidence=being comfortable with yourself=self-deprecating humour=maturity=as many women as could possibly want.

Having a wife, or steady girlfriend, should enhance your bodybuilding. My wife cooks breakfast and dinner for me every day. I prepare my own meals for eating while at work, but if I am short on time, she will happily do that as well if asked. She also knows how to do "bodybuilding-style grocery shopping". Wives can also give you massages and help you "relax". 

Further, she can now offer constructive criticism. She no longer says, "Wow, your chest is thick", instead she may say "I think your quads and hams are starting to overpower your calves." That is much more useful commentary. Also, she has never, ever complained about my passion for bodybuilding. Actually, when we were first married she was a little shocked at the grocery bill, but everything was fine once I explained my protein requirements.

If you are with a girl who tries to prevent you from following your goals, drop her like a bad habit. There will be plenty of others more than willing to take her place.

Basically, if you bodybuild for women, then you may or may not be successful. If you bodybuild for yourself, you'll be a better bodybuilder and there will always be women who want you. :mrgreen:


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

well said, confidence is definitely what women look for more than the "buff" body. i just know that since i've begun bodybuilding my confidence has sky rocketed and it's definitely brough the attention of women around. I love my girlfriend though so none of that matters really. well said though guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Sounds like you've struck gold with your wife GT. You sound well made up with her. Its great when you find the right "one" mate.

J


----------

